# 8 Gate Gai takes on FGT Ichigo



## deiger1111 (Mar 19, 2014)

Both bloodlusted. 

Chakra=Spiritual Pressure. No soul crush. 

Who wins?


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 19, 2014)

Erm. Gai rips him into tiny, tiny pieces.

His Speed is so many orders of magnitude above bleach it's hilarious.
His Durability means Ichi isn't touching him.
His DC means he farts and Ichi explodes via the shockwave.

Also: Wrong section.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

ichigo dies from gai and gai dies from 8 gates


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 19, 2014)

Which means he goes to Soul Society.
Gets himself a nice spirit body.
8 gates possibly no longer kills him.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai solos Bleach


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Reiatsu crush GG.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai doesn't need 8 gates to solo bleach.

Well. He needs some of them, just to clarify.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Reiatsu crush GG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey look, a talking anus


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> hey look, a talking anus



Bitch please.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> Gai doesn't need 8 gates to solo bleach.
> 
> Well. He needs some of them, just to clarify.



Where are the top tiers in Bleach sitting at Durabilty-wise? City level?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> Gai doesn't need 8 gates to solo bleach.
> 
> Well. He needs some of them, just to clarify.



Pretty sure the seventh gate isn't going to cut it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Seventh gate would probably die to upper sternritters.


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 19, 2014)

Hm. Guess I over estimated Gai, in that case.

No impressive feats or power scaling for 7th?


----------



## Source (Mar 19, 2014)

His Island Turtle Hirudora is probably small city level.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2014)

His Afternoon Tiger should be at least City Level i mean just look at it in comparison to the Island Turtle and the shock wave created by the blast keeps traveling towards naruto and the others. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








7 Gates Gai should be able to take out most bleach Characters the Top/God Tiers and some of the hax guys can  cause some major problems.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 19, 2014)

Perspective is definitely playing a role for that Hirudora's size in relation to the Island Turtle, but I agree that's it is a pretty nasty attack.

Well, first and foremost, this is in the wrong section, so I shall have to re-locate this brute.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai rapes .. no objection


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2014)

KaiserWombat said:


> *Perspective is definitely playing a role for that Hirudora's size in relation to the Island Turtle, but I agree that's it is a pretty nasty attack.*
> 
> Well, first and foremost, this is in the wrong section, so I shall have to re-locate this brute.



That is true but the attack also seems like it reaches pretty high as well almost to the sky. Although that could just be perspective as well, either way for a attack generated via condensed air pressure exploding to that size created via the speed of Gai's fists is pretty impressive. 

Kisame is even more nasty by taking said attack.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> That is true but the attack also seems like it reaches pretty high as well almost to the sky. Although that could just be perspective as well, either way for a attack generated via condensed air pressure exploding to that size created via the speed of Gai's fists is pretty impressive.
> 
> Kisame is even more nasty by taking said attack.



Ground to cloud is usually only ~2 km.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

perspective can't be *too* much of an issue here since, from what I recall, Kisame and Gai were pretty close to the Turtle when Gai used his AT


I actually planned to recalc AT size taking that into account properly, but never got around to it


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Reiatsu crush GG gai.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2014)

Someone's prophecy was correct.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai rapes Bleach senseless . He only needs one second . The dude speedblitzed Madara and got blood OUT OF HIM . BLOOD ! OUT OF MADARA . WHO IS(PROBABLY) SUPERIOR TO JUUBITO . And he actually BROOKE THROUGH JUUBITO LEVEL BARRIER . Something even Nardo couldn't do .

Gai needs to punch once and the shock wave is killing everyone in Bleach . Seriously I read the thing laughing really loud and screaming " Exaton Gai ", my mother probably thinks I'm crazy by now .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

> Gai needs to punch once and the shock wave is killing everyone in Bleach . Seriously I read the thing laughing really loud and screaming " Exaton Gai ", my mother probably thinks I'm crazy by now .


That's pretty sad, yet funny.
:uva


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

I know, I know .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

almost SuperVegetto level


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Why don't we scale 7 gate Gai to FRS, btw? In any other fiction we'd do that.
7 Gate>>SM.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

probably because physical vs energy/chakra attack

or something


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think he can solo, I mean he can one shot nearly almost every Hst character, but you guys gotta remember gai only has six good punches before he reaches his peak, ( if he can catch two birds with one stone, he might pull of a win )


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 19, 2014)

Meh. Gai's > what, Mach 26000? 

Not like he has to full power attack the vast majority of the people in the verse.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ who said that gai needed 6punches before he will die?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> probably because physical vs energy/chakra attack
> 
> or something



Well that's crap, and you know it. DC=DC=DC.
Take Clorox. Everyone and their grandmother's stud gets scaled to everything.
City Level Gai is very reasonable.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

>^ (use bro) forgot about reiatsu level.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I don't think he can solo, I mean he can one shot nearly almost every Hst character, but you guys gotta remember gai only has six good punches before he reaches his peak, ( if he can catch two birds with one stone, he might pull of a win )



He could go 7th Gates on everybody and only the ones who are capable of taking 7th Gate he would have to use 8th . And he probably can shot like three people at a time if we consider they're close . Or he could try to take aim and shot people with the people that are dead(Probably impossible because one shot should vaporize the person) .

What is the number of people he can't take down with 7th gate(By acumulated attacks) ? Ichigo, Aizen, Yama  ? If you would be gentle and consider them to be side to side he can one shot all three of them with one punch .

Edit: Also, what if Gai tried to Asa Kujaku in 8 gates ? What would happen ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't forget, Zenis. I just think it's time we start being straightforward with Nardo powerscaling.
I mean, I had to shout for a week before Gaara got Kitsuchi's city level dc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> >^ (use bro) forgot about reiatsu level.


chakra level


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

7th gate Guy should get City level scaling .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought he was city level already from Afternoon Tiger


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

That's it, then.
City level 7th Gate Gai.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai shoves his foot up the Bleach veres ass.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai can't even beat Yamamoto with shikai (turned a guy to ashes in about 2 seconds) and his reiatsu trumps gai's, does the eight gates even increase his chakra? it increases his physical strength so his chakra level is still pretty low so his attacks won't do anything and he has a soul so he gets a foot or 2 near any transcendent he gets erased (see Gin).


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

You tell 'em, BabyGeebus.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Gai can't even beat Yamamoto with shikai (turned a guy to ashes in about 2 seconds) and his reiatsu trumps gai's, does the eight gates even increase his chakra? it increases his physical strength so his chakra level is still pretty low so his attacks won't do anything and he has a soul so he gets a foot or 2 near any transcendent he gets erased (see Gin).



What drugs are you on? Can I get some?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Just ignore it, Lurker.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

please kill each other guys


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Only if you join us, Butter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

ok then


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 20, 2014)

I win.
We all win.


----------



## Chad (Mar 20, 2014)

Darth ^ (use bro) has spoken.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 20, 2014)

And Darth ^ (use bro)'s word is law.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Edit: Also, what if Gai tried to Asa Kujaku in 8 gates ? What would happen ?



He'd have to lower his attack speed and strength to 6th Gate levels or the 8th Gate's air pressure will send you flying.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 25, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Gai can't even beat Yamamoto with shikai (turned a guy to ashes in about 2 seconds) and his reiatsu trumps gai's, does the eight gates even increase his chakra? it increases his physical strength so his chakra level is still pretty low so his attacks won't do anything and he has a soul so he gets a foot or 2 near any transcendent he gets erased (see Gin).



This guy . He doesn't know the difference between " Energy " and "Temperature" .


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2014)

........... this guy need to go back to school


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 25, 2014)

we hear music being played at ichigo's death.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread...


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 25, 2014)

Gai rides on ichi-san dick


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This guy . He doesn't know the difference between " Energy " and "Temperature" .




It's heat reaches 15 million degrees, that means yama measures heat in degrees screwing with physics and his opponents at the same time.
Or we can downplay him and have it at 15 million degrees Celsius which is 28486507500 joules= 28,486507500 giga joules which is his armor outputs constantly.
Who in turn  fgt Ichigo  tanks while blindfolded and half dead.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 27, 2014)

You're an idiot.
And the value you got there is about 7 Tons of Tnt. City block level at most.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2014)

Wondering if I should make a gauntlet for that supposed reality warping kid from bleach.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wondering if I should make a gauntlet for that supposed reality warping kid from bleach.



wait till we see all that gremmy has to offer.


----------



## Chad (Mar 27, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You do realize it's heat and not an explosion, right?
> Which he releases constantly and that's only his armor, please try to keep up.
> Even if you have continent level durability, if you don't have heat resistance it doesn't matter.



I get it now, Yama-jii can melt through TTGL armor.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You do realize it's heat and not an explosion, right?
> Which he releases constantly and that's only his armor, please try to keep up.
> Even if you have continent level durability, if you don't have heat resistance it doesn't matter.


Seriously, get the fuck out.


----------



## Chad (Mar 28, 2014)

Let Baby Heyzus have his fun. ^


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Seriously, get the fuck out.



Debunk or GTFO 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bleach>>>Madoka Magica by the way 



If it's about that mass thing, yama's bankai converts his reiatsu into heat


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't have to debunk shit when you clearly don't understand how heat works to begin with.

Hint: Energy is fucking energy, it doesn't magically bypass durability based on the form it's in.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

Heat is the amount of energy.
It transfer the energy into what's around it so yes it  does somewhat bypass durability.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> It's heat reaches 15 million degrees, that means yama measures heat in degrees screwing with physics and his opponents at the same time.



> taking the colloquial use of "heat" to be the formal scientific definition when a very specific temperature follows
> acting like this "screwing with physics" wouldn't make the number completely unusable 





> Or we can downplay him and have it at 15 million degrees Celsius which is 28486507500 joules= 28,486507500 giga joules which is his armor outputs constantly.



From what wretched hell dimension have you conjured these numbers 

There is no direct conversion between degrees Celsius and joules 



BabyJesus said:


> Which he releases constantly and that's only his armor



And the rest of it is much hotter than the armor because? 



> please try to keep up.



Look at this condescension 



> Even if you have continent level durability, if you don't have heat resistance it doesn't matter.



Do explain



BabyJesus said:


> Debunk or GTFO



Are you trying to use size tags to make emotes bigger?

They... they don't work that way  



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach>>>Madoka Magica by the way



lol



> If it's about that mass thing, yama's bankai converts his reiatsu into heat



That... really doesn't matter 

It's just that you need something with mass at some temperature in order to actually get energy from temperature



BabyJesus said:


> Heat is the amount of energy.
> It transfer the energy into what's around it so yes it  does somewhat bypass durability.



exactly what do you think durability is


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> It transfer the energy into what's around it so yes it  does somewhat bypass durability.




Tell you what.

Why don't you just stick to not comprehending Bleach? Don't think that it's necessary to appear more ignorant than you already were.


----------



## Chad (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned reiatsu crush yet.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2014)

Baby it's better to let it go.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned reiatsu crush yet.





BabyJesus said:


> Gai can't even beat Yamamoto with shikai (turned a guy to ashes in about 2 seconds) and his reiatsu trumps gai's, does the eight gates even increase his chakra? *it increases his physical strength so his chakra level is still pretty low so his attacks won't do anything and he has a soul so he gets a foot or 2 near any transcendent he gets erased (see Gin).*



**


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 28, 2014)

> > taking the colloquial use of "heat" to be the formal scientific definition when a very specific temperature follows
> > acting like this "screwing with physics" wouldn't make the number completely unusable


You can measure heat in degrees now?



> From what wretched hell dimension have you conjured these numbers
> 
> There is no direct conversion between degrees Celsius and joules






> And the rest of it is much hotter than the armor because?



I didn't say hotter it's just that the flames are condensed in his blade's edge but it doesn't burn or heat up, just blows away anything it touches.



> Do explain


He has physical durability not heat durability, look below.



> exactly what do you think durability is


There are different types of durability, gai has the physical one but not the heat one which transfers the heat/energy into him killing him.




> Are you trying to use size tags to make emotes bigger?
> 
> They... they don't work that way


I tried 



> I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned reiatsu crush yet.


Reiatsu crush  unless he doesn't have a soul?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 28, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You can measure heat in degrees now?



...colloquial usage 

A: "It's hot outside."
B: "How hot is it?"
A: "It's about 80 degrees out there. Humid as hell, too."

Or just plain incorrect usage

Though if you want to say that Yama measures heat in degrees, go ahead

It makes the number completely worthless, though, which I don't think you're quite going for 


A Celsius heat unit isn't a degree Celsius

It's 


> a unit of *heat energy* equal to the energy required to *raise the temperature* of *one pound of water* by *1?C* at standard atmospheric pressure



Which makes it a unit of energy, not temperature 

This is the second time I've had somebody try and use that converter to get heat out of degrees Celsius 



> I didn't say hotter it's just that the flames are condensed in his blade's edge but it doesn't burn or heat up, just blows away anything it touches.



Condensed? Sure 



> There are different types of durability, gai has the physical one but not the heat one which transfers the heat/energy into him killing him.



Durability is your ability to resist some kind of energy input to your body 

Heat increases the kinetic energy of your molecules and the like. As does a punch. There's a difference in transfer, and in how some materials respond, but at the end of the day if some amount of kinetic energy from a punch can't break all the bonds and the like in your body, it's a bit silly to think that a far smaller amount of heat is somehow going to accomplish this


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 28, 2014)

Baby chan.

Dont get banned.

Keep fighting!


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 28, 2014)

Baby-Jman, keep it up man, if i may ask which forum are you from?


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

> ...colloquial usage
> 
> A: "It's hot outside."
> B: "How hot is it?"
> ...


Or he can do the impossible, see gurren lagann (yes I went there)



> A Celsius heat unit isn't a degree Celsius
> 
> It's
> Quote:
> ...


Until we get a degree Celsius to joules converter this will have to do.



> Condensed? Sure


Glad you agree 



> Durability is your ability to resist some kind of energy input to your body
> 
> Heat increases the kinetic energy of your molecules and the like. As does a punch. There's a difference in transfer, and in how some materials respond, but at the end of the day if some amount of kinetic energy from a punch can't break all the bonds and the like in your body, it's a bit silly to think that a far smaller amount of heat is somehow going to accomplish this


Gai can live near the sun now then? (since yama's heat is 15 million degrees, the sun's core temperature)
Throw the juubi in the sun and see if it survives (by your definition it somehow can)
Do you even know what you're talking about?


Anyway this is about fgt Ichigo, who flicks his wrist and both gai and yama dies, lock this please.


----------



## Chad (Mar 29, 2014)

Who the hell repped BabyGegus? 




> Gai can live near the sun now then?



Lloyd and Royd (2 fodder quincy) were about 2 meters away from "the sun", yet nothing happened to them.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Until we get a degree Celsius to joules converter this will have to do.



You're a retarded fucktard. Fujita just explained why that calculator has nothing to do with what you're talking about.



> Gai can live near the sun now then? (since yama's heat is 15 million degrees, the sun's core temperature)
> Throw the juubi in the sun and see if it survives (by your definition it somehow can)
> Do you even know what you're talking about?


Energy=/=temperature. Gai can't survive the sun, not because of the temperature itself, but because of its massive energy release that is a product of an incredible mass and said temperature.

Basically, a human sized object having sun level temperatures yields nothing spectacular.

It's not the temperature thats really important; it's the mass that is.
Get it?


> Anyway this is about fgt Ichigo, who flicks his wrist and both gai and yama dies, lock this please.


How about no? The strongest person FGT Ichigo can beat in the HST is an admiral or thereabout.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Or he can do the impossible, see gurren lagann (yes I went there)


This is nearly as retarded as your eleventh dimensional Soul King theory.


BabyJesus said:


> Until we get a degree Celsius to joules converter this will have to do.


You.. can't convert between degrees and joules like that. Period.

Do you even understand what temperature is?


BabyJesus said:


> Gai can live near the sun now then? (since yama's heat is 15 million degrees, the sun's core temperature)
> Throw the juubi in the sun and see if it survives (by your definition it somehow can)


This is irrelevant because the amount of energy that the sun releases is much greater than the amount of energy being released by Yama's flames. They don't possess the same amount of energy simply by having the same temperature.

But regardless, pretty sure that the energy the sun constantly releases is actually less than the value for Juubi's durability. So yes, it could survive if it was thrown into the sun.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2014)

Baby leave the calcs to the calcers.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2014)

Er Isn't FGT still in the high MT range? while an admiral is in gigaton?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2014)

As far as I remember yes.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyway, the sun produces about 90 petatons per second. So yea, that isn't hurting the juubi.
Just being generous, Shade. And lolMugetsu is small country level. Excluding Mugetsu, FGT Ichigo stops at SM Naruto.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2014)

> Anyway, the sun produces about 90 petatons per second.


yes and that is also spread over its entire giant surface

so joules per 1 m^2 would be much much smaller


IIRC town dura (or maybe even MCB) was enough to survive the output of the sun per second from its surface if you're human sized


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, it depends.
If you can do direct transfer/drain of heat, then it's going to be dangerous even if it's just 100 or so degrees.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

You have to deal with the energy in your body anyway .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Well, it depends.
> If you can do direct transfer/drain of heat, then it's going to be dangerous even if it's just 100 or so degrees.


no





> The problem is getting to it's core . Now that would hurt a lot .


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

I miss Mirage


I have been thinking, what exactly is protecting 8 gate Gai from getting burned from 15m'C?
It is not like only senjutsu works on him.
If Gai can withstand that then this would mean he has more durability than LSSJ Broly.

If Gai cannot withstand, then Yamamoto can kill LSSJ Broly.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 29, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> no



Yes, look up one of rukia's az threads.


----------



## Source (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I miss Mirage
> 
> 
> I have been thinking, what exactly is protecting 8 gate Gai from getting burned from 15m'C?
> ...



No.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Yes, look up one of rukia's az threads.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 29, 2014)

It doesn't matter, red steam gai can punche yammaji from distance


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Or he can do the impossible, see gurren lagann (yes I went there)





If you do this the number means absolutely nothing 

15 million degrees of heat could mean ice cube level heat for all we know, because it's a concept that flat out doesn't exist 



> Until we get a degree Celsius to joules converter this will have to do.



There. Is. No. Degree. Celsius. To. Joules. Converter. 

They. Measure. Different. Things.

Given. A. Mass. And. Specific. Heat. You. Can. Determine. Energy. From. Temperature. 

But. Not. Without. Them. 



> Gai can live near the sun now then? (since yama's heat is 15 million degrees, the sun's core temperature)
> Throw the juubi in the sun and see if it survives (by your definition it somehow can)
> Do you even know what you're talking about?



Now we're back to people thinking Yama is legitimately as energetic as the sun 



It doesn't work that way 

Two objects with the same temperature may have very different amounts of heat energy. It makes sense that there's more energy in a boiling swimming pool than in a steaming teakettle, yes? That's kind of the relation between the sun and Yama's bankai.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2014)

FGT is sorta like an abbreviation of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

heh


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2014)

top                    kek


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 29, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) = FGT, toplel


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I miss Mirage
> 
> 
> I have been thinking, what exactly is protecting 8 gate Gai from getting burned from 15m'C?
> ...



Go study physics and the basics of thermodynamics(That you know, you learn in school under the "physics" subject), specific heat and latent heat and some concepts . The concept of energy(That is actually hard to make it a concept, but you can describe lots of energy's characteristics pretty easily), Newton's Laws of motion, kinetic energy, calorimetry, the concepts of solid, liquid, gas, and what molecular differences we observe in those states(In the molecular level), what makes it different  one of the other(Hint: Energy) and Q=m.c.deltaT and Q=m.l . It's ALL you need to know to not say bullshit about this topic . And you learn that in the school, just for you to know .

What you are trying to do is comparable to try transform one second to kilos .



Fujita said:


> If you do this the number means absolutely nothing
> 
> 15 million degrees of heat could mean ice cube level heat for all we know, because it's a concept that flat out doesn't exist
> 
> ...



Don't even try, I tried to explain to someone that if object 1 moves at 100 km/h and object 2 moves 100 km/h and object 1 has billions of times more mass then the energy to move the object 1 is way higher than the one to move object 2 at the same speed and the guy probably still doesn't understand .



Fluttershy said:


> no



Holy fuck, ponies .


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You have made me realize something.
> 15 million degrees is the armor (reiatsu converted to heat) which is that value.
> His blade is all his flames condensed/absorbed with his reiatsu which is pressure but it doesn't release heat or burn just blows away, meaning his blade's edge is about 91 petatonnes since it has all the heat, flames and pressure/mass of his reiatsu which is massive.



Where did you get 91 petatons? 



> Don't get to mad because rukia has AZ which makes this legit.



Uh, no


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

I think he's getting petatons from the energy that the sun releases.

Which is obviously retarded.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Blut vene, which can also survive absolute zero by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm done with this guy, it's official : he's retarded .


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I miss Mirage
> 
> I have been thinking, what exactly is protecting 8 gate Gai from getting burned from 15m'C?
> It is not like only senjutsu works on him.
> ...


>Heat=/=energy (3 pages of this shit)
> is not like a small country level will work too 
>Small star level+ Kamehameha + a star at the opposite side killed a small star level+ broly. (Sun heat at best helped to end the work) 
>Fallacy detected.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Blut vene, which can also survive absolute zero by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude I thought I already told you in your blog.

If you've got the same temperature as the sun but you're not as *BIG* as the sun, you ain't got shit on the sun's energy output. You can't have the power of the sun without its mass.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

The problem is that he seems to be claiming that Yama's flames actually have the mass of the sun.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Dude I thought I already told you in your blog.
> 
> If you've got the same temperature as the sun but you're not as *BIG* as the sun, you ain't got shit on the sun's energy output. *You can't have the power of the sun without its mass*.



This is a good argument when you're talking about real world physics .

Your conclusion(That Yama is not 91 petaton level) is right, but your premisse is wrong because we're working with lolficiton, where Superman doesn't have 10% of the mass of the Sun(Out of IMP, of course) but still produces way more than the Sun .


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

> Your conclusion(That Yama is not 91 petaton level) is right, but your premisse is wrong because we're working with lolficiton, where Superman doesn't have 10% of the mass of the Sun(Out of IMP, of course) but still produces way more than the Sun .



I meant having just its temperature.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> >Heat=/=energy (3 pages of this shit)
> > is not like a small country level will work too
> >Small star level+ Kamehameha + a star at the opposite side killed a small star level+ broly. (Sun heat at best helped to end the work)
> >Fallacy detected.


heat=solar energy, which a a type of energy.
And broly had his ki barrier on, no ki=dead broly.


HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Dude I thought I already told you in your blog.
> 
> If you've got the same temperature as the sun but you're not as *BIG* as the sun, you ain't got shit on the sun's energy output. You can't have the power of the sun without its mass.


Reiatsu has pressure and is converted into heat and energy.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Reiatsu has pressure and is converted into heat and energy.


Seriously, what?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

> Reiatsu has pressure and is converted into heat and energy.



So what? Reiatsu is converted to 15 milion degrees. That's fine. But if an object with the mass of a human (yamamoto) reaches 15 milion degrees, it's not the same as a fucking star having the same temperature, because the star is HUGE. And that's why it's got so much energy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> I meant having just its temperature.



I understood, but you implied that to destroy, or to have Sun's output in energy, in fiction you would need the same mass of the Sun, something that is wrong .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

He seems to think that the size of Yama's Reiatsu is comparable to the sun, apparently.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I understood, but you implied that to destroy, or to have Sun's output in energy, in fiction you would need the same mass of the Sun, something that is wrong .



Should've been more specific probably. Thought it was pretty clear what I was talking about (which is, having the same temperature=/=having the same energy, because of the difference in mass)


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I understood, but you implied that to destroy, or to have Sun's output in energy, in fiction you would need the same mass of the Sun, something that is wrong .



He didn't imply that at all. if a character actually has feats of having comparable output to the sun then whatever. His point was that yama doesn't just arbitrarily get that value just by being that hot.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Reiatsu has pressure and is converted into heat and energy.



Please prove that Yama has as much energy as the sun


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> He didn't imply that at all. if a character actually has feats of having comparable output to the sun then whatever. His point was that yama doesn't just arbitrarily get that value just by being that hot.



He wans't trying to but he clearly did :



> You can't have the power of the sun without its mass.



Of course in this context is right and we can get it what he meant by that, but trolls love to pick in one word or sentence and use the " This is wrong, so all the rest must be " fallacy that I forgot the name .


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> So what? Reiatsu is converted to 15 milion degrees. That's fine. But if an object with the mass of a human (yamamoto) reaches 15 milion degrees, it's not the same as a fucking star having the same temperature, because the star is HUGE. And that's why it's got so much energy.


And yama has huge amounts of reiatsu.



LazyWaka said:


> He didn't imply that at all. if a character actually has feats of having comparable output to the sun then whatever. His point was that yama doesn't just arbitrarily get that value just by being that hot.


Zanka no Tachi West (the armor) is 15 million degrees.
Zanka no Tachi East and North is the 91 petatonnes cause everything is on the edge of the blade and has no heat.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> And yama has huge amounts of reiatsu.



Please prove Yama has as much energy as the sun



> Zanka no Tachi West (the armor) is 15 million degrees.



Which in no way requires sun-level energy



> Zanka no Tachi East and North is the 91 petatonnes cause everything is on the edge of the blade and has no heat.



Please prove that Yama has as much energy as the sun


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

Wombat's here to save us. :33


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

> And yama has huge amounts of reiatsu.



Can you prove it's enough to perform continent level feats? Because temperature alone sure as hell is not helping him here.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> And yama has huge amounts of reiatsu.
> 
> 
> Zanka no Tachi West (the armor) is 15 million degrees.
> Zanka no Tachi East and North is the 91 petatonnes cause everything is on the edge of the blade and has no heat.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA COMPARING A SUN SIZED THING TO YAMA'S REAITSU .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> And yama has huge amounts of reiatsu..



Unless you can prove that the size of his Reiatsu is comparable to the sun, that doesn't mean shit.

Largest size reference for Reiatsu in the series so far is sky scraper level for captains.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

Wombat our savior .


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

Equating two things just because they're both "huge"

Terrible use of language

You were doing this earlier with heat and temperature


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

Modbat lurking :33


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

Wombat is now thinking " Fuck this shit, I ain't gonna clean this mess, you deal with it by yourselves " .


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

Wombat's probably composing his lock message 

Most realistic possibility


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought that but it wouldn't be a funny reply if I said it .


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

How exciting.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

Yama's several city wide flame attack in shikai on aizen with little prep didn't even flinch his energy level so about a thousand or so more energy he is capable of + bankai is 10 times more.
See mask and renji mid tiers.
Reiatsu replaces mass if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

> several city wide flame attack


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

Because spiritual energy with no defined volume nor mass is obviously worth of a Star's mass .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Yama's several city wide flame attack in shikai on aizen with little prep didn't even flinch his energy level so about a thousand or so more energy he is capable of + bankai is 10 times more.
> See mask and renji mid tiers.
> Reiatsu replaces mass if I wasn't clear.



The size of your attack=/=the size of you're Reiatsu. Nevermind how unbelievably puny that still is compared to the sun.

Mask and Renji are high tiers.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

It's amusing how he's pulling arbitrary multipliers out of his ass.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

And characters are capable of what's been shown, no matter how casual 

Otherwise you're increasing power arbitrarily without evidence

Not to mention that you don't seem to grasp just how massive the jump you're proposing is


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

This one's gonna be a big ass post, huh Savior Bat ?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think he even understands the manga he's arguing about, much less the concepts he's trying to apply to it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

I would really like to know how he measured reaitsu's mass .


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

Fujita said:


> > several city wide flame attack



Oooooohhhhh wait

Yeah, the flames that were going to explode and destroy some area bigger than Karakura town when released all at once

Okay 

Doesn't make your sense of scale any less fucked up


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh god, it's Stermor.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I don't think he even understands the manga he's arguing about, much less the concepts he's trying to apply to it.


Bankai can give you 5 to10x multiplier remember?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

Wombat left.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

And that was his kill-Aizen-along-with-myself technique

Not sure how you call that casual 



Regicide said:


> Wombat left.



Timed out, I think


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

You think renji can beat yama? he's lucky if he can last 30 seconds.
Mask has his *star flash supernova*, get it 

Several city wide flame blast at low energy consumption (with prep for the size) isn't impressive?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

Your sense of scale is so terribly off I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Bankai can give you 5 to10x multiplier remember?



City level x5 ... Star Level .


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You think renji can beat yama? he's lucky if he can last 30 seconds.
> Mask has his *star flash supernova*, get it



Does the figurative aspect of language just completely elude you 



> Several city wide flame blast at low energy consumption (with prep for the size) isn't impressive?



Compared to the sun? 

No, it really isn't


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

> attack has supernova in the name
> MUST BE LITERAL SUPERNOVA 

> "its heat is 15 million degrees"
> ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

See how deep it is and see how high he is.
Mask punch is10x multiplier

and bankai is too.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

I think he's finally lost it.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

I found this calc that puts Yama's shikai at 660 megatonnes.

Now bankai compresses all 660 megatonnes of energy into the thin blade.

Compression increases energy density and can result in higher destructive POTENTIAL.
Proof: Myojimon was amble to hold back the Juubi, but Obito compressed all the power of the Juubi and broke through more Myojimons than before. While TOTAL power remained the same.

Agree?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> See how deep it is and see how high he is.
> Mask punch is10x multiplier
> 
> and bankai is too.



The asylum welcomes you with open arms and a straightjacket


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I found this calc that puts Yama's shikai at 660 megatonnes.


That one's long been thrown out.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

petatons are like 10^15, I think 

If you're generous and give Yama hundreds of megatons 

So about 10^7 

Petatons are 100000000 times larger than that


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

Regicide said:


> That one's long been thrown out.


That was a fraction of his energy spent, he could do thousands more easily.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> That was a fraction of his energy spent, he could do thousands more easily.



Unless you can prove it, no he cant.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

That was something he was going to use to kill _Aizen_ (with himself as collateral damage, by way)

How is that casual? 

Certainly isn't, for shikai 



LazyWaka said:


> Unless you can prove it, no he cant.



And this


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey pal, I am not the one who is arguing lolpetatons.
I just wanna say Yamamoto is underrated.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Unless you can prove it, no he cant.


You can't disprove it either


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> That was a fraction of his energy spent, he could do thousands more easily.


Never mind the fact that the calc in question isn't accepted.. but thousands of times more still wouldn't get you the amount of destructive power you're arguing for.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You can't disprove it either



Good thing I don't have to prove a negative.

I don't have to disprove it until you provide evidence that he can do that in the first place.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> That was a fraction of his energy spent, he could do thousands more easily.


Alright, that is baseless.
How do you know how much MP one attack consumes?
And how do you know Yamamoto's total MP?
It is not like Bleach is an RPG where all stats can be displayed.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You can't disprove it either


If you look closely, you can pinpoint the exact moment BabyJesus has snapped.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

He did it easily and wasn't a bit tired and seeing as ichigo spams attacks like crazy like nothing.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> You can't disprove it either



Burden of proof is on the one making the positive claim. That would be you. 

And even assuming you were right, thousands of times hundreds of megatons is still far below 90 petatons. And by far I mean tens of thousands of times less powerful.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 29, 2014)

Why is this thread 9 pages?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

Was going to say about the Burden of Proof, but got ninja'd .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> He did it easily and wasn't a bit tired and seeing as ichigo spams attacks like crazy like nothing.



We couldn't tell if he was tired or not because of how fucked up he was after words. Even if he wasn't that doesn't prove he can do it a thousand times.

Lift 100 lbs and see how effortless it is. Now try and lift it a thousand times.

Ichigo spamming attacks doesn't prove shit. By that logic Soifon can spam her banka-OH WAIT!


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> He did it easily



> spent time setting this up
> doing it easily 

pfft 



> and wasn't a bit tired



...okay?



> and seeing as ichigo spams attacks like crazy like nothing.



"A different character can spam different attacks so I guess Yama can do that with this attack lol"

Please prove this massive power boost you're claiming he has

Please use his actual attacks to so 

Please don't just make numbers up


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm talking about the city+ attack not the forbidden kido, how can you scale kido to his bankai?
And everything is *condensed *on the edge of his blade.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

ITS CONDENSED SO IT MUST BE PETATONS GUYS


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

Fujita said:


> ITS CONDENSED SO IT MUST BE PETATONS GUYS



Now everything makes sense, how could we be so dumb ?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 29, 2014)

This thread in a nutshell


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2014)

fuji that's the first time i've ever seen you do typical obd mockery

you always usually try to supplement it with something constructive

finally you have sunk to our level ^____^


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

SoiFon can do it twice.
Btw, even if Yamamoto can do that shikai attack 1000 times plus the bankai multiplier then we have 660x1000x5=3.3teratons(actually beats BSMNaruto I guess) Still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar less than 90 peta.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2014)

> And everything is condensed on the edge of his blade



While that does make him more powerful, it doesn't necessarily make him milions upon milions of times more powerful, which is what he'd need to get to 90 petatons, I hope we can agree on that.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 29, 2014)

> Yama thread
> Heat and energy shit

Is almost like a tradition *sigh*


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> SoiFon can do it twice.
> Btw, even if Yamamoto can do that shikai attack 1000 times plus the bankai multiplier then we have 660x1000x5=3.3teratons(actually beats BSMNaruto I guess) Still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar less than 90 peta.



BM Naruto is at 7.5 teratons, so nope.


----------



## Halibel (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Alright, that is baseless.
> How do you know how much MP one attack consumes?
> And how do you know Yamamoto's total MP?
> It is not like Bleach is an RPG where all stats can be displayed.



it probably was just a fraction of his total energy considering afterwards he was about to do the same attack but multiplied by 12

not only was that for one ring but there was an additional 2 rings formed

which could mean that aizen was about to nuke ichigo with an attack 36x stronger than before


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> I'm talking about the city+ attack not the forbidden kido, how can you scale kido to his bankai?


Nevermind, I thought it was the kido explosion but it was the wondeweiss one.
Just because you can't tank your own attack doesn't make it invalid.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> SoiFon can do it twice.



I know, but that's far from spammable, which was my point.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2014)

No, it makes it not casual .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

soran said:


> it probably was just a fraction of his total energy considering afterwards he was about to do the same attack but multiplied by 12
> 
> not only was that for one ring but there was an additional 2 rings formed
> 
> which could mean that aizen was about to nuke ichigo with an attack 36x stronger than before



We're talking about Yama's Suicide attack, not Aizens fragor.


----------



## Source (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> SoiFon can do it twice.
> Btw, even if Yamamoto can do that shikai attack 1000 times plus the bankai multiplier then we have 660x1000x5=3.3teratons(actually beats BSMNaruto I guess) Still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar less than 90 peta.



The Bankai "multiplier" you speak of doesn't exist.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 29, 2014)

soran said:


> it probably was just a fraction of his total energy considering afterwards he was about to do the same attack but multiplied by 12
> 
> not only was that for one ring but there was an additional 2 rings formed
> 
> which could mean that aizen was about to nuke ichigo with an attack 36x stronger than before


What are you reading dude?
That was for Yamamoto's Engetsu Jugoku nor Fragor.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 29, 2014)

What fuji and co. don't realize is that BabyJesus has the super secret collector's edition of Bleach, available only in the ice fields of siberia during a full moon.


----------



## Chad (Mar 29, 2014)

Question: Why is GM allowed to scale the Moby Dick's travel distance from ship speed but the Bleach supporters aren't allowed to scale Las Noches from walking speed?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2014)

Something about visuals not matching up to the statement.

If they did, it'd be fine.


----------



## BabyJesus (Mar 29, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> SoiFon can do it twice.
> Btw, even if Yamamoto can do that shikai attack 1000 times plus the bankai multiplier then we have 660x1000x5=3.3teratons(actually beats BSMNaruto I guess) Still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar less than 90 peta.


Yama get 10x since he's high tier and your forgetting the condensed part.



> The Bankai "multiplier" you speak of doesn't exist.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

Astral said:


> Question: Why is GM allowed to scale the Moby Dick's travel distance from ship speed but the Bleach supporters aren't allowed to scale Las Noches from walking speed?



Because ship speed is neutral where as a superhuman characters speed is subject to variables. Also the statement itself is vague. Also we have direct scalings of Los Noches.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

BabyJesus said:


> Yama get 10x since he's high tier and your forgetting the condensed [/IMG]



You realize that 10 times is still vastly inferior to what you're suggesting, right?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 29, 2014)

>Replying to Baby Jesus seriously
>


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh gods, this has become a larger headache than I anticipated

I thought this would've been a 'fad thread' based on Eight Gates hype that would've came and went in a weekend, should've clearly known better.

At this point, nobody is really debating any substantial or logically coherent arguments, and the currently standing discussion is clearly inane and impossible to yield positive results relevant to the actual topic.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2014)

Imagine said:


> >Replying to Baby Jesus seriously
> >



Helps with the post count.


----------

